
How to make perfect porridge (2010) - Tomte
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/07/sybil-kapoor-makes-perfect-porridge
======
ohiovr
I like mine with ripe banana chunks and cinnamon. But really almost any fruit
goes well. Apples, apricots, dates, raisins. Any dried fruit is good. Might
take a little practice on an electric stove so you don't end up with an
oatmeal volcano.

